
A gentle introduction to elixir programming language - mickbolt
https://medium.com/full-stack-tips/a-gentle-introduction-to-elixir-1da9261bae72
======
masonic
This is the same author and affiliate tag as this submitter:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=bullian](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=bullian)

